# Close to the Land -- Working From Home



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

It doesn't take a lot of money to make ends meet, if you live close to the land. Grow a garden. Cut some firewood. Go hiking instead of the movies. Your values change for the better. Here's what we do to make ends meet. It isn't a lot, but it's real.

God Bless,

Kevin


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have read a lot of online posts in various forums from folks asking how to make it financially living in the sticks with a self-sufficient lifestyle. I have read lists of 100s of ways to generate an income.
I would add one of the most important ways to succeed isn't so much in making new money but rather understanding how you can cleave the expenditures from your current lifestyle.

Some of the biggest discretional drains from a monthly budget?
Eating out.
Going to see a movie.
Cable tv.
Multiple cell phones.
Credit cards.
Car payments.

One night at a restaurant a week or even a pizza night can cost from $30 to $100.
Multiply that per month and then x 12 and that can be a wad of cash.

It isn't always about how much you make as how much you spend.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree with you 100% GTX. When the little things in life start becoming big things, you know you are doing something right. A small piece of fertile earth and a modest abode is all you need to change your life forever. Your list is just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I probably should have mentioned, based on my experiences as well as those I have known, it is very rarely a once source income when you are trying to live self sufficient.
It can still be a single income, but mostly it two or three or ten small streams that contribute to the whole.
6k from cattle, 10k from hay, 2k from eggs, maybe a little contract/hand man work, welding, online stores, herbs, farm markets, etc would be my idea of a good example.


----------

